# Sure Grip Saddle Seat



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

what is it? Velcro?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

All I wanna say is , "God bless Aunts and Uncles!".

my kids LOVE their aunts and uncles, and I give thanks for all that they do for my kids. its a very special relationship.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roperchick said:


> Josie is an abo****e cadillac


She's a what??

Sorry no help with your question, haven't tried them, hate the look of them when people strap their little ones on barrel horses. Not sure on a learner situation.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

It was supposed to be "absolute Cadillac". Super WP type movements.

Idk what my computer changed it into that HoFo didn't like lol

Haha these kids DEFINITELY won't be doing any BR. Josie's a nutso when barrels are out and Charlie has to be threatened to go faster than a slow trot unless I'm the one riding.

I'm just trying to look for a way to help them out learning to ride with the limited tack I have. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

AnrewPL said:


> what is it? Velcro?


i think thats the basic concept. its a neoprene seat that hooks around the stirrups and has velcro straps that go around the thighs and connect to the seat so it kind of glues them to the saddle without actually tying them to it in a dangerous way?

i like the concept because i think it could help my nephew to stay centered and balanced in the saddle so he can learn the movements and help him to ride charlies roughish gaits.



tinyliny said:


> All I wanna say is , "God bless Aunts and Uncles!".
> 
> my kids LOVE their aunts and uncles, and I give thanks for all that they do for my kids. its a very special relationship.


haha i absolutely adore my niece and nephew. im technically their "step aunt" but my family has never really distinguishd themselves like that. its just instant family (and my niece is like a carbon copy of me as a kid haha)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my brother sometimes talks about his childless state and how he isn't "important", but I tell him my kids, now grown, need an adult in their lives who is NOT their parent, and in fact is maybe not a parent at all. Aunts and Uncles, sometimes childless themselves, are so important to kids.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

love it!^

haha i joke with my sister that Im just gonna let her have all the babehs so i can steal them and play with them and spoil them....then send them home when they need a diaper change!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Roperchick, bless you for spending time with youngsters that want to learn. I have no experience with the sure grip saddle seat but it just looks dangerous to me. Maybe if the horse was on a lead line and being carefully supervised it might be ok but I keep seeing horse go down or act up (even a perfectly behaved horse can trip and fall or stung by a bee and start bucking) and kid getting squashed underneath because there's no way you'd be able to pull them out of the saddle quick.

Another thing I would wonder about is how well your nephew would actually learn to ride if straps were holding him on and he didn't have to rely on his seat and balance. He wouldn't be the first kid to have to learn how to ride in an adult saddle without use of stirrups.

Whatever you decide to do have fun and make it fun for them and you might end up with two more horse crazies in the family.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My thoughts too^ I'm just trying to find a good middle point?

My saddle is still much too big for him so I'm not sure if it'll be too much for him to have to try and ride in it, or if the straps would be cheating him too much of a real learning experience.

They for sure are going to be on a longeline and only ride under supervision for quite awhile haha

No way I'm risking these kiddos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about a bareback pad? one without stirrups of course, but a grip handle to hold onto?


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> How about a bareback pad? one without stirrups of course, but a grip handle to hold onto?


I second this. I am not a fan of strapping somebody into the saddle quite like that velcro you're looking at. The bareback pad I have I LOVE and it has a handle loop: 

Mustang Microsuede Bareback Pad - Statelinetack.com

I got fucshia, if you were wondering 

They also make some super fancy and awesome barepack pads with more 'saddle' like contouring that I know to be especially comfortable and more secure, since there's something of a buffer with that contour. They are however, pretty pricey. Here are a couple examples. 

http://www.horsedream.co.uk/images/Gallery/slides/New Picture (1).png

http://www.freedomrider.com/Bareback-Pad-Therapeutic-Riding-with-Fleece.gif


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd say no on the bareback pads. You get all your weight on one stirrup and over it goes.

How much smaller a seat size do they need?
There's this thing.

New Western Saddle Seat Reducer Leather Pad Makes Seat Ride 1" Smaller | eBay

I remember learning to ride in a saddle that was a little too big. I learned to stick like glue.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SueNH said:


> I'd say no on the bareback pads. You get all your weight on one stirrup and over it goes.


I did specifically say without stirrups! With safe and comfortable horses it is a great way to learn. We used them often with our special needs riders, it is a great way of getting them to relax into the horse.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm i like your bareback pad idea GH. i have an old one somewhere (of course its probably in a random pox in the back of the conex now haha)

whether he'd like that on big ol charlie is another matter. but I may just have him start on one of the old ladies since they have alot smoother rides. 

SueC Id have to have my parents check when they get down there this weekend. my saddle is a 14" and it basically swallowed him last time I saw him in it but he may have grown enough for that to help alot. hes such a skinny little beanpole lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you had a typo and put abo(sl ut)e :wink:.

Anyway, I think a bareback pad would be better for them to learn to ride because they will actually learn how to sit a horse and manage their own balance instead of depending on the straps to keep them on.

However, I don't believe that the velcro contraption is quite the "devil" some people probably see it as. Sure, it's a crutch, but some people do need crutches to be able to walk. It's not like it would be superglueing them to the saddle as the velcro will come undone relatively easy, it's just a little added safety measure.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

smrobs said:


> I think you had a typo and put abo(sl ut)e :wink:.
> 
> Anyway, I think a bareback pad would be better for them to learn to ride because they will actually learn how to sit a horse and manage their own balance instead of depending on the straps to keep them on.
> 
> However, I don't believe that the velcro contraption is quite the "devil" some people probably see it as. Sure, it's a crutch, but some people do need crutches to be able to walk. It's not like it would be superglueing them to the saddle as the velcro will come undone relatively easy, it's just a little added safety measure.


I agree that the bareback pad is a good idea. 

Although I think with the velcro it depends on the velcro. For example I have a fly mask by farnam and after having it for 2 years for the life of me I can not undo the velcro, Jinxx has learned to let me slide it on and off, so if the velcro is anything like that what would happen if the rider fell off and the straps didn't release? I'm not saying it's a bad idea, but what if something like that were to happen to those straps?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a copycat to the Magic Seat.

Magic Seat - The Tack Stop

Honestly, I'd go without them. _Just each 'em to ride!!_ Plain and simple. Keep them on a leadline until they've learned to keep their own balance. Then on a trusty horse (Which sounds like you have) let them steer the horse themselves in an enclosed area. "Move them up" when they are ready.

Growing up, we used what we had. ... Or in this picture, what we didn't have! (Saddle) I think I was 2 years old and my brother was 4 or 5.











I think the bareback pad (without stirrups is a great idea). Teach the kid to learn their balance FIRST without the aid of stirrups. 

Way back when, my mom didn't even have a saddle until she was 14 and she got her sister's hand-me-down. Even years later, she can ride a horse bareback like nobody's business.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh lordy smrobs I think you're right. Haha

As for the Velcro I believe Amberly Snider uses it so I would hope its not too terribly risky haha

Right beau?! I have no qualms using Josie for bareback lessons.

Charlie though is much bigger and less smooth haha 

Plus I gotta keep the sister happy and convinced that its safe for them haha 


I think I'll dig out the bareback pad for him and see how it goes. Then go from there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't use it. I, too, don't want to ever fasten a body to a saddle for safety reasons.
I say, if the larger child can sit the saddle, use the wool saddle pad for grip. If the younger child can fit with you, too, in the saddle, start THAT way.
Have you checked EBay? I still have a youth saddle I've kept for sentimental purposes, but I sold off the two child saddles I owned. I'll bet somebody wants to get some money for theirs, and then you can turn around again and sell them when you're done with them. =D


----------

